# Sasha's Sick...



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

We went to a concert last night in Phoenix so we didn't get back into town until 2am this morning... which meant we missed the Stinkers' evening meal. Sasha doesn't do so well without regular food so she has been sick all morning. Vomiting clear/yellow fluid. It's not the first time, either. Trish gave her a tiny bit of Pepto Bismol, some fresh water, clean bedding (she vomited in their kennel) and will leave her kenneled today. 

Poor thing.  I wish we could free-feed her but she devours everything in sight. She has food "issues" due to her upbringing at her breeder. You know the recent 700-Chihuahuas found here in Tucson? Yep, we got Sasha through her last year... the woman seemed legit! We realized that Sasha probably had to fight for food with hundreds(?) of other Chis, so now she just goes insane over any food placed in front of her.

We experimented with free-feeding her one weekend. She ate about 3-days worth of food in one day. She has NO self-control. This is the result... our little chubkin:










Thankfully, we've got her weight back to a healthy one. So anyway... she'll be fine, I'm sure. Just keep her and her icky tummy in your thoughts.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww i hope she feels better sound there nothing worse than feeling sick yourself 

get well soon sasha!!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww.. ((((hugs)))) Sasha!! I hope you start feeling better soon! Willow sends hugs and puppy kisses your way!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Sasha. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Sasha that she'll get well soon.

Have you considered an automatic feeder that dispenses a controled portion of dog food for Sasha when you can't be home to feed her? It may help and work for Sasha. Here is the website http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10423


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Hey...check this out I have a friend that got one....it slows the dogs from eatting to fast.

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_..._id=10570&cat_id=10571&subcat_id=10572&bhcp=1

http://www.handicappedpets.com/acc/bowl/index.html

ohhh look at this they have a small red one!
http://www.gundogsupply.com/brake-fast-bowl.html


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

DlTobin said:


> Hey...check this out I have a friend that got one....it slows the dogs from eatting to fast.
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product_..._id=10570&cat_id=10571&subcat_id=10572&bhcp=1
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone! 

DlT... WOW... that's a great idea! We'll have to pick one up this weekend and see if it works.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Awwwww...Sasha sweetie I hope you are feeling back to your normal self real soon. (hugs)


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

That poor little angel! Give her a nice belly rub for me... hope she feels better soon


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Sasha you poor little mite hope you feel better very soon. Hugs and kisses to you


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

She is still not feeling well. Trish was up at 1am with her as she vomited. And I was up at 5am, same thing. She hasn't touched ANY food, but will drink some water. Very lethargic and exhausted, but won't lie down to sleep.

I called our Vet and she said to just keep an eye on her and if the vomiting continues, to bring her in. But she think's she will be fine. 

A shot of miserable Sasha:

















She seems a bit better/alert this morning, but not by much.

Poor thing...


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Awww, poor baby! She does look miserable. I hope she gets better very soon!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

awww poor girl


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

awww poor darling girl. I hope she feels better, I send her some kisses.xxxxx


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww poor Sasha! i hope she feels better soon!  She is such a Pudding


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Still sick.  The vomiting stopped yesterday thankfully, but she still has not touched a bit of food since Friday. She is drinking water normally and I was able to force-feed her some beef broth but that's it.

She also pooped in her kennel last night... first poop in 3 days. It was normal, but she tried again this morning and it was just a tiny bit of diarrhea with small spots of blood in it.

Taking her to the Vet today for Xrays to see if she ate something she shouldn't have. 

Please keep her in your prayers...


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

ChiFan said:


> Still sick.  The vomiting stopped yesterday thankfully, but she still has not touched a bit of food since Friday. She is drinking water normally and I was able to force-feed her some beef broth but that's it.
> 
> She also pooped in her kennel last night... first poop in 3 days. It was normal, but she tried again this morning and it was just a tiny bit of diarrhea with small spots of blood in it.
> 
> ...


Aww..poor Sasha! You bet we will keep her in our prayers. Please keep us posted. I was thinking about her all weekend.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Sasha...We're sending positive thoughts to Sasha. Get well soon!

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs.


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Get well soon sasha! xxoo


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Poor little doll baby. It's so hard when our little pups aren't feeling good


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Poor Sasha..  She is in my thoughts, I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Awww, no I was hoping for some good news!!! Poor Sasha. I will continue to keep her in my prayers. Get well soon Sasha!!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Update: She's fine! 

Trish got home at 1pm to take her to the Vet and found the kennel covered in diarrhea and Sasha still acting rather sick. She took her to the Vet and was run through a normal checkup. Temp was okay, no blockage, but she was a little hypoglycemic after not eating for four days. The Vet decided to try an experiment and opened a can of a special Vet-only recommended wet food. The Vet calls it "doggy crack" because she has NEVER seen any dog ever refuse it. She spooned some out and presented it to Sasha....

... and Sasha ate it up with passion. So Trish bought two cans of it with the instructions to feed it in small amounts for a couple days, and then work Sasha back onto the RC we usually feed her. So tonight Sasha is much, much better. She has had two light dinners, and we KNEW she was okay when she went and got her nylabone. She didn't chew on it, but she had it near her all night. 

Thanks for all the nice thoughts and prayers... she's doing great.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank goodness!! I'm so glad there was no blockage! Hopefully now that she's eating, she'll get better real soon. Holly sends big hugs to her look-alike!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad she's better now


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Whew! I am so glad that Sasha is gonna be ok! :cheer: Willow sends lots of hugs and puppy kisses and tells Sasha not to worry ya'll so much anymore!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

awww great news! glad Sasha is feeling better


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

YAY!! I am so happy! Glad to hear she is doing well. Give her some ((hugs)) from me and Chopper.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is good news! We're so glad Sasha is okay and getting better.


----------

